

Why San Francisco is really That Bad: A Manifesto In Parts - bfung
http://whysfreallyisthatbad.com/

======
atomical
So who is this author and where can I read more about her? I think her name is
Hazel Phillips?

------
googoobaby
Reading this, one gets the impression that she's part of the problem that she
describes. Living in the Bay Area, I loathed that SF culture enough to not
spend any more time there than necessary. Which doesn't mean I thought more of
San Jose, merely was able to easily ignore it.

